# Dell Dimension 5150, "CPU fan failure, strike the F1 key to continue, F2 to run...."



## qishengguan (Oct 16, 2010)

*Dell Dimension 5150, "CPU fan failure, strike the F1 key to continue, F2 to run...."*

I recently bought a preowned Dell dimension 5150. Intel pentium D 3.2 GHz, 2GB Ram. windows 7 ultimate.

I found when i turn on the computer, before the OS start, there is a message:
"CPU fan failure, strike the F1 key to continue, F2 to run set up utility"

I check the CPU fan, it was replaced before, and since the Dell 5150 CPU fan has 5 pin connection, the regular 2 or 3 pin CPU fan will not fit in the connector. The new replaced fan was connnected with the main power with a special adapter, not connected with the CPU fan connector on the motherboard. The fan is working ok and the system has been runing well and stable for quite a while.

The only thing is the anoying message at the start of the computer. When you press F1, every thing will go as normal.

SO i have been trying to remove this message. i tried to clear the "event log", and i tried to turn off the " report key errors", no one worked so far.

Recently the message changed to "strike the F1 key to continue, F2 to run set up utility" (do not know why changed), check the event log, it is still the problem of CPU Fan.

so anybody can help to remove this message without having to replace the fan ( because it has been working well)?

I know you are all genius, some of you will help me.

thanks for any idea or recommendations....


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Dell Dimension 5150, "CPU fan failure, strike the F1 key to continue, F2 to run..*

Unless you are willing to buy the correct Dell fan, this is something you will have to live with.


----------



## qishengguan (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: Dell Dimension 5150, "CPU fan failure, strike the F1 key to continue, F2 to run..*

????????????????
is this the final anwser? and nobody can go around with it?
can we design something that you do not need to press the F1 key and the system will go to OS directly ?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Dell Dimension 5150, "CPU fan failure, strike the F1 key to continue, F2 to run..*

Yes, final answer. It's not an OS issue. The error message is generated by the BIOS during POST as it likely can't detect the fan.


----------



## qishengguan (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: Dell Dimension 5150, "CPU fan failure, strike the F1 key to continue, F2 to run..*

in fact, there is another fan connected to the CPU fan connector.
I am not sure what that fan is called.
thank you guys anyway.
i thought you guys can help me.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Dell Dimension 5150, "CPU fan failure, strike the F1 key to continue, F2 to run..*

You need the 5 wire Dell fan to keep the Dell Bios happy, it's a simple fix.


----------



## qishengguan (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: Dell Dimension 5150, "CPU fan failure, strike the F1 key to continue, F2 to run..*



wrench97 said:


> You need the 5 wire Dell fan to keep the Dell Bios happy, it's a simple fix.


The simple fix you mean to purchase another dell made fan or you can change the connector?
The five pin connector make people have to buy only their fans.
I know everything will be a easy fix if you wish to pay more money.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Dell Dimension 5150, "CPU fan failure, strike the F1 key to continue, F2 to run..*

It's a Dell it's proprietary, 5 pin header on the board you need a 5 pin fan.


----------

